# Pounce!!!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Carly (L) & Abby (R) become subjects much more than I would like. Sisters at three years now they will chase each other all day long. Those that have listened to me babble about wildlife and action shooting have no doubt heard of the importance of microseconds. Perhaps I was a little bit late here, but I think the intensity in Abby's eyes really make this shot as she gets caught mid-air just as Carly banks left. What followed thereafter was akin to a two-car NASCAR wreck.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I think you nailed it! The intensity in Abby's eyes is incredible!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Shaky...pretty sure Carly was thinking "Ruh-roh". Still chasing backfocusing a bit but its better.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

great shot


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thats a great shot. Love that look you caught.


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

Super timing and clarity - I really like this shot! Well done!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

MichaelW said:


> Thats a great shot. Love that look you caught.


..same here. If that image doesn't make you smile then you're looking at it wrong. Such intensity in her eyes. Almost completely airborne. Good stuff!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Pretty dang cool. fantastic timing. Really like the bits of grass flying, good sense of motion


----------

